# Would like a mans point of view



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Why will my hubby not tell me anything about his past sexual relationships 

I am pretty much an open book, I will tell him anything 

I don't even know his magic number


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I'm afraid that's something you should have insisted on before marriage. What would you do with that information now, even if it was forthcoming?


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Nothing, I am just nosey


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Nothing, I am just nosey


OK. Well I think you'll just have to accept that, for whatever reason, he's not going to satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

During my married relationship with my STBXW, I really didn't care about any of the details of her sexual past. And she didn't seem to be even remotely interested in the details of mine.

Now that the unbiased proof of her covert infidelity against me has been laid upon the table, I can't help thinking now if she was also unfaithful to her first husband!

Thank God, I didn't know her back then!


----------



## xrsm002 (May 23, 2013)

I made the mistake of being too open with my wife and now she won't do a lot of sexual things with me. I guess that's what I get for marrying a virgin and I wasn't one


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Why will my hubby not tell me anything about his past sexual relationships
> 
> I am pretty much an open book, I will tell him anything
> 
> I don't even know his magic number


A very smart man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Nothing, I am just nosey


It's not that you are just nosey.

I think you might twist it around. Maybe use it against him someday.

Why does it even matter?

On the other hand you might have a bit of the voyeur in you. There is nothing necessarily wrong with that, and maybe it would turn you on to hear him tell you about his past escapades.

If that is the case you could just ask him to make something up. That might scratch your itch, and it would still allow him to keep his past where he thinks it belongs - in the past.

And you really do NOT want to know his magic number. That really, really does not matter.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

sparkyjim said:


> It's not that you are just nosey.
> 
> I think you might twist it around. Maybe use it against him someday.
> 
> ...


Trust me I wouldn't twist it, he has a lot of info on me that he could use but we love each other so I don't think we would 

I do have voyeur tendencies


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

He may think you will get angry about something, then bring it up over time and hold it against him.

I've told my wifee about my past gf's but not what we did sexually and just in general stuff.

My wifee has told me about her past in some detail and I don't hold that against her at all. Her last bf fingered her and she wasn't technically a virgin anymore. He was a jerk so she wouldn't let him be the first in her. He left and moved elsewhere. She told me this, laughed and said he got the blood but you got the good part.


----------



## JohnSmithh (Feb 5, 2013)

He might have gotten an STD?


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

maybe he has no sexual past? If it is important to you, have a talk with him, and ask him why he can not tell you, even though you are open with him about your own past.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

SO and I have been very open and honest about our sexual past. 

I think it is a definite part of getting to know your significant other, IMHO. 

I guess it depends with how comfortable you are knowing these things. While I can definitely understand why some would not want to divulge their history, I think talking about past relationships, both the emotional and sexual parts, is a HUGE bonding experience.

It also helps getting past old hang ups ANC hurts that might still be lingering. And who better to talk to about it, sort it out, make sense of it - with your best friend, lover, soul mate...

I feel honored he trusts me enough and that I am able to trust him enough with these things.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

My husband doesn't know my "magic number." He knows a lot about my sexual history but not everything. He knows the general picture.

Why?

He would get jealous. 

My husband has jealousy issues though. And he knows it.

Maybe he thinks you would be jealous or insecure?

It's also possible he has much less sexual history than you have, and he feels inadequate and embarrassed by it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Magic number? Hell do men really count? =/


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

There's a reason he won't open up to you. There may be women on the list you know. Or the list may still be active.


----------



## DiverGal (Apr 1, 2013)

He may not want you to "judge" him or hold something against him. And believe me, from someone who insisted on knowing my husband's past, it became very destructive to me. I should NOT have been so "nosey". Some things are better left in the past, because that's what it is, the past. 

The only thing I'd want to know is if he had any diseases and was he a serial cheater... but then again he probably wouldn't fess up to the cheater part anyway...


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahhhh...it all makes sense now as to why he won't tell you of his sexual exploits.

Because YOU were one of them. YOU were the OW while you were married for him.

Of course he's not going to admit anything to you. You cheated on your husband with him, so there really isn't any trust.


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

He's probably slept with other married women... That means he's not likely to confess his other exploits.

How would you feel if you're are one of many married women he's made a conquest out of? I know a few men who get turned on by the idea of having someone else's wife (yeah I have awful friends.. )

Maybe that's his fetish.. Sleeping with another mans wife, cuckholding him, getting a good girl to turn bad... Mmhm. My OM loved that.. My wedding ring turned him on..


----------



## CondorTX19 (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish that I had not told my wife about my past. Some of the stuff I did is against her liking and it made her fill like she could not live up to my past likes in our present day sex life. She has even said on several occasions (the past week even) that she thinks I am disappointed with her sexually because she is vanilla compared to my late wife. Add that to her LD and my HD. Boy do I wish that I had kept my big mouth shut.


----------



## CondorTX19 (Jun 19, 2012)

KimatraAKM said:


> How would you feel if you're are one of many married women he's made a conquest out of? I know a few men who get turned on by the idea of having someone else's wife (yeah I have awful friends.. )
> 
> Maybe that's his fetish.. Sleeping with another mans wife, cuckholding him, getting a good girl to turn bad... Mmhm. My OM loved that.. My wedding ring turned him on..


I had a very good friend that always tried to sleep with our wives. There were 4 or 5 couples that hung out and he tried to get all the women in the group. I think it is a super ego thing where he gets his sense of achievement by concurring his friend's wife i.e. (he must be better than us if he can succeed in seducing our wife). LOL. Funny thing he could never keep a wife himself.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

A person's sexuality is a very important part of who they are and a person's sexuality is strongly shaped by their past experiences. Of course couples need to do what's best for their own relationships but personally, i can't imagine a couple not knowing each other's sexual pasts. How can you be intimate with someone over a lifetime and have no idea, for example, how they lost their virginity, how many partners they had, what kind of sex lives they've had at various periods in their lives, etc? In many cases, many of their friends will know about their sexual history, magic number, etc. 

Knowing nothing about a spouse's sexual past is like knowing nothing about their education or their family life growing up. I care about my wife's sexual past just like i care about other aspects about her.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I would be interested in a man's number or any previous marriage/s, but I sure as heck don't want details of his previous sex life. IMO, some things we just don't need to know.


----------

